# N.C. Free GOlden Ret. Pup to good home only...



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

He has a sweet face and deserves a loving home. Hopefully he will be taken in by the rescue to find a great home!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

He is gorgeous.....glad he's not in Saskatchewan or I'd have 4 dogs!!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

CAROLINAMOM emailed them rescue contacts for her rescue and my rescue. I would foster him in a heartbeat. He is precious!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

What a sweet pup. Fingers crossed that he finds a loving, forever home.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Any replies from the poster. I e-mailed her as well and gave her a list of rescues.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

So the puppy will be given only to a good home? I have to wonder, do people ever show up to take a free dog and say they will give the animal a bad home?


----------



## macchelle (Dec 28, 2008)

Oh boy he's gorgeous. I'm very tempted given that I keep saying we need a brother for Molly. Charlotte is only 2 hours from us.....


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

macchelle said:


> Oh boy he's gorgeous. I'm very tempted given that I keep saying we need a brother for Molly. Charlotte is only 2 hours from us.....


Go for it!!! It's fun having two, and its only 2 hours away.


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

This posting is a scam! This listing has been going around the internet for years see link from 2007 http://www.ad-mart.co.uk/free_golden_retriever_puppy_to_good_home_only-o221136.html


----------



## macchelle (Dec 28, 2008)

Awwww man. I just sent the post to DH with flirty faces so he would say yes. Bummer.


----------



## hpenley (Aug 19, 2012)

Did you find a home for your retriever? How old?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

hpenley said:


> Did you find a home for your retriever? How old?


 
This post is over two years old.

Maybe a mod can close it?


----------

